
Physicists to build lasers so powerful they could rip apart empty space - smaili
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/01/physicists-are-planning-build-lasers-so-powerful-they-could-rip-apart-empty-space
======
IntronExon
Some background on the notion of “breaking the vacuum” as it’s put in this
article.

[http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/8167-theoretical-
breakthrou...](http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/8167-theoretical-breakthrough-
generating-matter-and-antimatter-from-the-vacuum)

